# This is why... AKA stupid people part ??



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have the rule in my lease that no one comes out to my house without calling first. We've lived here for 5 years and have never had a problem until today 

We have a new maintenance man for our rental company and he apparently just decided to stop by yesterday without telling me that he was coming. I was down in the basement doing laundry and the dogs were in and out the doggie door. They ran upstairs and then I heard all heck break loose - barking and growling. I ran up the stairs saying "what the *censored* is wrong with you two??" and there is a strange man standing in my living room eyes, as big as dinner plates. 

I had left the door open to let in the cool air and he knocked, no one answered so he just walked in. I grabbed Rayden and was trying to get him to hush (didn't work) while at the same time yelling "get out" The guy beat a hasty retreat to the porch and then I was just ticked asking "who the heck are you??" He finally stammered out an answer and then I was REALLY ticked. He had been "in the area" checking AC filters and stopped here, even though it was noted on the list "call ahead" Then, on top of that, he just walked right in.

I'm pretty sure he had already learned his lesson, but I chewed him out anyway. Then I called the office and gave them a few words as well.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Good for you....you have to wonder!!! He is lucky that he just got off with that (not saying that your dog's would have bitten) depending on if he did that again at a house where the dog(s) were not well trained and may have bitten him!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

his best protection was that he froze.. lol 
Who knows what he said about me later coz I was cussing like a sailor, trying to hold the dogs (me coming up sent them into overdrive), drag them back into the kitchen so the guy could get out the door, and yelling "get the *censored* out!"

They had him cornered in the LR, he couldn't get into the rest of the house and couldn't get back out the door either. My house is a big rectangle. Kitchen/LR are open to each other with the front door in the middle. The front door is in the LR half, the basement door is flipped directly opposite in the kitchen. so slightly angled, but across from each other. The dogs were in the kitchen, guy in the LR. 

Now he knows why he's supposed to call first. and, he never gave me my new AC filter either!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha you should phone and complain about that lol!!! A friend of a friend used to breed shitzu's and at one time she had 18 in her house....came home and found a guy trapped in her kitchen....she said "oh now your ****** aren't ya"


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet he learned his lesson in a hurry!!!lol


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Bet he never walks in unannounced again! Great job, dogs, on keeping him cornered without actual bites involved!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What a stupid thing to do! You're in Arkansas, I'm in TX. . . both good places to get shot doing something like that.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, it's in the lease that no firearms are allowed... our lease was written when DH was a deputy, so that part on ours is voided out by management. 

I agree that it's purely a bonehead move though. Woman alone, maintenance man shows up unannounced - makings of a lawsuit right there.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That would make me mad too! 

When I moved into this rental house, there was an old set of laundry appliances that did not work well, and since I had my own, the property manager said to set the existing set out by the driveway & someone would come get them for storage. That never happened so they still sit there more than two years later. 

Meanwhile every once in awhile someone will come by asking to take them off my hands. I always decline because they are not mine to give. They actually sit outside of my gate, and on my gate is a sign that says 'Dog On Premises' but whomever is asking for them, would have to come in the gate to the door to ask. Well, not long ago a guy comes a knocking at my door! I peeked out, body blocking the dogs in, and when he asked about the appliances, my answer was "can't you read?" He says "What?" I proceeded to tell him that he was lucky my dogs were indoors when he came thru that gate because he would have gotten bitten, and NO you cannot have the appliances.But you can leave and I strongly suggest you READ signs before entering. And that was just my yard! I can only imagine what I would be like if someone came in my house!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ugh! I had a landlord that used to come in my apartment without prior notice. I now know that its illegal to enter without 24 hrs notice (here at least.) 

My apartment was the only access to the basement, before I moved in he mentioned he may have to come in now and then to get to the furnaces etc. I thought that was fine, but it turned out he came in ALL THE TIME. In fact there were some times he called me because he was trying to get in the apartment and Tessa wouldn't let him in so could I come right home and crate her for him... And he would frequently come in when I wasn't home and leave his business card somewhere as the only notice. One day he came in the front door without even knocking first. The apartment was set up in an open design with no hallways, I was sleeping at the time in plain view of the front door and shot up in bed terrified. Also, the bathroom was off the kitchen right next to the back door. It was an itty bitty bathroom (smaller than a closet) and I'm claustrophobic so never closed the door. I would constantly be taking a shower and hear a noise and freak out thinking he was coming in the back door. I lived there less than a year, and was SO glad to get out of that place.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good dogs. 

Bad Maintenance Man. 

Glad no one was injured.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

When I was 13 I stayed home from school with a cold, my parents owned an insurance company 5 miles away and left me watching TV in my room till lunch, when they would come home. I had our German Shepherd Baron laying on my bed with me when we heard some noise in the kitchen, thinking it was my parents I walked innocently into the kitchen where a strange, scuzzy looking man was going through the drawers, he turned and stared at me and I remember being so scared I just froze, my heart beating loudly in my chest, than the next thing I know Baron lunges after him and the man runs into the living room and down the entry way trying to get out the front door, I can still hear Barons toenails sliding and scratching the linoleum trying to grab him, the man was running in circles trying to get far enough ahead of the dog to get out the door, he was screaming at me to get the dog, but I couldn't hold an angry 80 pound Shepherd back, the man literally crashed through the side window facing the door and Baron simply went after him and grabbed him by the calf, drawing blood, I finally was able to grab him and pull him back. The man ran to his truck and took off, we were later sued by the man who claimed he was a repair man who went to the wrong house!!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You're dogs are so good! Stupid man though....
I have no idea what my dogs would do, hopefully they would do what your dogs did.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

stupid man, great dogs! Some people need to learn common sense hopefully your dogs taught him some. Who in their right mind just walks into a persons house? 

Thankfully I've only had 2 stupid incidents of stupid (well as far as animals are concerned.) 1 after I turned 18 and moved out of my parents house I lived in a less then desireable apartment complex in MI that was like a mini detroit basically. The office decided they had full access to your house whenever they felt like it to check whatever they wanted such as cleanliness and things. Irritating to be inconvenienced even worse they needed to check for cleanliness ewww, but I get it for that area. Anyways I owned ferrets and anyone that has ever been around them knows this move, they arch their back like a ticked off cat and they jump around the house generally at a person or another ferret it's their way of playing it's mock combat basically. Well, unannounced the stupid management people decided to just stop in they didn't even knock just opened my door and came in I was in my room hanging up laundry. I hear the most god aweful scream I have ever heard in my life come running out of the room and these 2 women are freaking out because there is a "rodent" running around and it's trying to attack them. I of course care less about them and shut the door because I don't need the ferrets to get outside and I can't stop laughing hard enough to breath let alone reassure them it was all ok. Needless to say they never bothered checking my apartment again lol.

2nd time was after I got married hubby and I lived in the country. There was a gap between the house and garage that was just driveway. My husband was in back playing fetch off leash with our female GSD (we didn't have a fence) and I was inside taking pictures through the window. Well as he's bending over grabbing the ball I see her attention shift and she takes off like a bat out of h***. I call her name hubby turns around some man is sneaking up between the house and garage for god knows what. She didn't make a single noise she darted across about half the property (we had 2 acres) and stops on a dime in front of this man and just sits there face to face with him. He wasn't even looking at her you saw his head turn and all of a sudden he has a GSD face to face and thats when she lets loose with the barking (girl was silent and deadly gotta love her lol) thankfully she was easy to call off my husband called her name she stepped back he grabbed her collar put her in the house. This guy is know pasty white and speechless. Never found out what he wanted after she went in the house and his nerves settled he took off. Cracks up though because she never crossed the line to him she stood in the grass with her toes touching the concrete and made sure he knew he wasn't touching her backyard lol.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey LARHAGE did the guy end up winning the lawsuit? Always wonder in those situations. The guy came in to someone elses house had no right being there and got bit well hello what do you expect. The audacity for someone to sue in that situation just floors me but doesn't really surprise me anymore. Come on anyone that is a repair man can claim they are one and mixed up a house, that just opens up all sorts of doors for new robberies. I used to do some construction work when I was younger and we always looked at the work order and the address of the house when we pulled up and then knocked and spoke with the owners until they let us in the house... I sure hope he didn't get away with that.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Not only did he win the lawsuit, but he wanted the dog euthanized in the terns of his settlement, lucky for me my parents are both dog lovers and fought it to the end, I swear I was going to run away with Baron, it was very stressful, but the judge said there was no need to destroy a dog doing his job, the dog wasn't the one going in the wrong house, who knows what that scuzzy creep was up to, I could have been raped if not for Baron, who was the impetus for my love affair with the breed, since his death at 15 there has been a steady procession of German Shepherds to grace my life.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Not only did he win the lawsuit, but he wanted the dog euthanized in the terns of his settlement, lucky for me my parents are both dog lovers and fought it to the end, I swear I was going to run away with Baron, it was very stressful, but the judge said there was no need to destroy a dog doing his job, the dog wasn't the one going in the wrong house, who knows what that scuzzy creep was up to, I could have been raped if not for Baron, who was the impetus for my love affair with the breed, since his death at 15 there has been a steady procession of German Shepherds to grace my life.


Interesting, did your parents file charges for breaking and entering and attempted robbery?

I can't imagine being liable for that in Texas, you can shoot and kill person for what that guy did.


I leased a 3 bedroom house for ten years with a roommate years ago. A few months after I moved in the landlord came by and came in. It just happened to be the day before we were taking several people out to a gun range to familiarize them with rifles and pistols of many types.

There were about a dozen rifles from Winchesters, to shotguns, to bolt action hunting rifles to Ar-15 and AK47 type rifles, as well as a half dozen pistols and probably a thousand rounds of ammunition leaning on the wall and stacked by the door.

He didn't say anything, but he never came back by again in the ten years I lived there...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> When I was 13 I stayed home from school with a cold, my parents owned an insurance company 5 miles away and left me watching TV in my room till lunch, when they would come home. I had our German Shepherd Baron laying on my bed with me when we heard some noise in the kitchen, thinking it was my parents I walked innocently into the kitchen where *a strange, scuzzy looking man was going through the drawers,* he turned and stared at me and I remember being so scared I just froze, my heart beating loudly in my chest, than the next thing I know Baron lunges after him and the man runs into the living room and down the entry way trying to get out the front door, I can still hear Barons toenails sliding and scratching the linoleum trying to grab him, the man was running in circles trying to get far enough ahead of the dog to get out the door, he was screaming at me to get the dog, but I couldn't hold an angry 80 pound Shepherd back, the man literally crashed through the side window facing the door and Baron simply went after him and grabbed him by the calf, drawing blood, I finally was able to grab him and pull him back. *The man ran to his truck and took off, we were later sued by the man who claimed he was a repair man who went to the wrong house!!!!!*


 
Why was a *REPAIR MAN* going through your kitchen drawers???? I doubt he was going to repair anything, I think he had other intentions. Good boy Baron, Good boy!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gotta love the justice system :-( so tired of everyone trying to put dogs down for no reason. If you break in someones house and they shoot you they generally get off on self defense yes a dog does what he is supposed to do and that is protect his home and everyone wants the dog put down or claim hes vicious. No he has teeth thats what they use. I swear some people want the dog to stand on his hind legs and use karate to deter an intruder of course then they may claim the dog is still dangerous since he knows martial arts LOL. 

Glad your parents fought it and at least kept him alive. I'm very confused that the judge allowed him to live and said he was doing his job and he wasnt the one that broke into someone elses home yet the other guy won the case? 

Definitely agree with Laren. I have never had anyone come in my home for anything touch a single drawer cabinet nothing no matter what.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just can't imagine anyone walking into a strange house. Somebody else's home. Even if the door is wide open. I can assure you, it would be a grave mistake here in Texas. At least it would be at my house.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> Why was a *REPAIR MAN* going through your kitchen drawers???? I doubt he was going to repair anything, I think he had other intentions. Good boy Baron, Good boy!


Clearly he was looking to repair his financial condition, he simply did not expect Baron to cancel his check!!!:rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Clearly he was looking to repair his financial condition, he simply did not expect Baron to cancel his check!!!:rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I had some people walk straight into the house I was living in last year. We were getting ready to move out and the landlord had already put up a sign in the yard with a phone number and saying for rent. Well one day I was home alone with the dogs in the bedroom with the door closed, and they came to the door. I heard the knock but I don't answer doors unless I am expecting someone. My roommates had left the door unlocked when they left, and these idiots must have walked IN to our living room. I heard something and I opened the door and came out to find the front door wide open, didn't even have the courtesy to close it after walking in to our house!!! I found them standing on the driveway and asked what they wanted. They said they were looking for the landlord and were interested in renting. I said they would need to call the number then, because the landlord didn't live here.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Our Insurance Co just settled, the mans attorney actually had a petition drawn up and distributed it to all our neighbors with pictures showing the man's bite wounds, asking them if they wanted a vicious killer living in the neighborhood, the sad thing is almost every neighbor signed the petition to put our dog down, but thankfully the Judge didn't think they had the grounds for that in light of the fact HE broke into our home, all these years later I can still recall that I never spoke to any of the neighbors that signed, and the one family that didn't, me and the daughter are still the best of friends almost 35 years later!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> I had left the door open to let in the cool air and he knocked, no one answered so he just walked in. I grabbed Rayden and was trying to get him to hush (didn't work) while at the same time yelling "get out" The guy beat a hasty retreat to the porch and then I was just ticked asking "who the heck are you??" He finally stammered out an answer and then I was REALLY ticked. He had been "in the area" checking AC filters and stopped here, even though it was noted on the list "call ahead" Then, on top of that, he just walked right in./QUOTE]
> 
> Am I the only person that is disturbed by this. The Man WALKED INTO your house, a complete stranger?


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

About 3 years ago I was back in my laundry room doing laundry I had my 2 girls (jayda and Abby) outside in the yard and my boys (Aras and Quincey) were inside with me. Well I'm back there and all the sudden I hear a knock and then screaming so I come running. Theres this woman in my liveing room and Aras had her in a hold when I ran in (He was Sch trained and had earned Sch 3 twice at that time) I got out there just in time to see the stupid woman take a kick at him and he grabbed her legg. 

So of course i called him off and told him good boy. Here she was a pizza delivery lady, she was lost and was looking for directions..... I proceeded to tell her how stupid she was, and she said "what do you mean?" I said "Uh you entered a yard with 2 female german shepherds loose, walked through them, came to my door, knocked and when you saw and heard the gsd's inside going crazy you STILL opened the door and came in.... That = STUPID" As far as I was concerned my dog did his job and I did not and would not blame him for it. He would have just kept her in a hold till I got there if she hadn't paniced and tried to kick him. 

As soon as she left I called the place she worked for and told them how stupid she was. Apparently she did not follow their proceedures which were to sit in the car and use the horn if there was a dog loose in a yard they needed to go in. They were never to enter a yard MUCH LESS a house with a loose dog. I also told them they were lucky i didnt file a complaint for tresspass since she was at the wrong house and was NOT invited in. She did call the Dog warden and report it but when i told him what happened he just said she got what she desearved all I ended up haveing to do was prove his vaccinations. There really are STUPID people out there... anyway heres a picture of the boy that grabbed her, he's the one in front, Jayda is in the back.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Great stories!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

He mustve been really dense, from the street you could HEAR Sash barking and Neek is even louder. sheesh, most people like mailman etc they knock or drop off my mail if its a box and RUN. Just from the barking 
I cant imagine any of them even opening the door. They wouldnt!

I think the problem with alot of signs is alot of people used to put dog signs up and didnt have one justput them up to deter people. I know a few people in my neighborhood did BEWARE OF Dogs, etc signs.....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, my guy at least didn't ignore the barking. The dogs were in the basement with me. Otherwise, you can hear them from the yard with the doors and windows closed. 

People are so stupid


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

GOOD BOY ARAS!! I would've definitely done more then just call the girl stupid. Isn't this what cell phones are for.. you're a pizza delivery driver it's your job to know the house you're going to or call back to your job and get someone to tell you. Maybe if someone is outside ask them if they know but not go through a fenced in yard past dogs then go INTO a persons home to see if they maybe know where your pizza should be. Maybe instead of trying to kick the dog she should've thrown a slice of pizza down and ran? lol might have given her a better shot at least of getting away.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Well she wasn't smart enough to bring the pizza with her, she left it in the car while she was trying to find directions. I guess she knew the person that lived here before I moved in and thought he still lived her. Boy was she supprised! But either way I would never enter a yard much less a house with a dog I dont know unless the owner was there.... Common sense, or at least I think it is.


----------

